# Pls Help - WES ICAP or WES Basic for FSWP



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I am so much confused with WES ICAP or WES Basic for FSWP, in that as well should i opt for Course-By-Course or Document-By-Document?

Please help me this would help in submitting the WES application.

Sreekanth.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am so much confused with WES ICAP or WES Basic for FSWP, in that as well should i opt for Course-By-Course or Document-By-Document?
> 
> ...


Opt for the FSWP package by clicking Apply Now from the link below
World Education Services: Federal Skilled Worker Program (FSWP) Credential Assessments

It should be straightforward from there


----------

